# Plans for bathroom vanity



## jovingo (Aug 13, 2009)

looking for plans for a bathroom vanity 36 in wide, 21 in deep. Anyone have links to good plans?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*bathroom vanity*

Jovingo--you can go to most any DIY store (Lowes' or Home Depot) and purchase a book on building a bothroom vanity or most any cabinet, the book will give you all the measurements, IE height, toe kick, width, length. Once you have figured out how to build the main part of the vanity you then have to decide if you want to have a face frame or not, and what type of doors (raised panel, flat panel ect.) Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Save your money and just bring a tape measure and pencil and paper to the big box store, then just take measurements off of the pieces in the store, and note how it was constructed.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## jovingo (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have the faceframe and doors figured out. 
That's the easy part for me. I am interested in plans for the shell. Instead of designing it from scratch, I figured it would be easier to have the measurements for a standard 36 inch carcass. If I can't find any free plans on the net, I'll grab my tape measure and notepad and head to Home Depot. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The box is the easy part.


----------



## Steve John (Aug 27, 2009)

Bathroom vanity cabinetscan be one of the greatest ways to add to the look of your bathroom. They really are a great touch. Vanities are also useful furniture because they have functional uses. You can store items inside of them and place items on top of them. This provides extra strorage space in your bathroom depending on the dimensions. Sinks can also be used in them. If you get a double vanity you might be able to fit two sinks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Unless you have young children (read short people) I highly recommend building a cabinet that is 34" tall vs the standard 30". (That is 34" before the top is put on.) This height is much more comfortable for you and your wife to use. The one drawback is that once you get used to this height any other one at a motel or a friends house will seem too short.

In our house we have the vanities in the master bath and the 1/2 bath at this height. The main bath is left at 20" for our grandchildren.

George


----------

